# Brauche mal ein paar kritische Augen! (Flyer)



## FypsigonX (24. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Ich bin gebeten worden für einen Computerservice einen Flyer zu erstellen, Geld für Profis ist keins da (...ich weiß, die können das besser)

Habe meinen bisherigen Entwurf unten angehängt und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand von den "echten" Kreativen sich dazu mal äußern würde. Ist nur die Vorderseite...irgendwie ist der Flyer zu langweilig!? 

Logo, Verwendung des blauen Farbtons und Druck auf weißem Standardpapier sind vorgegeben. Zielgruppe sind "Normaluser" in einer Kleinstadt in eher ländliche Umgebung.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## TeQs (24. Mai 2007)

Ich finde es nicht so schön, dass der Text mit ins Blaue geht. Das solltest du gegebenenfalls noch überarbeiten. Ich würde vielleicht noch einen Halbtransparenten Computer in den Hintergrund bringen. Es sei denn natürlich, dass die Druckkosten Minimal bleiben sollen.


----------



## Leola13 (24. Mai 2007)

Hai,

ist die Schriftart von "Ihr Computer" vorgegeben ? Die gefällt mir nicht.

Zwischen die Punkte und den Rest der Frage würde ich ein Leerzeichen setzten. Ebenso hinter den Text vor das Fragezeichen. 

Ich verstehe zwar was mit dem letzten Fragezeichen gemeint ist (hoffe ich zumindest :-( ), aber es stört mich irgendwie.

.. und es fehlt, wie schon gesagt, das Computerbezogene. Also ein "Bild".

Wo ist die Adresse und Tele/Fax/Mail-Adresse ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## FypsigonX (24. Mai 2007)

Danke für die konstruktive Kritik bisher!

Habe die Vorschläge mal umgesetzt, der Computer im Hintergrund muss noch mit etwas eigenem ersetzt werden...

Ist bis jetzt nur die Vorderseite von einem gefalteten Flyer, die Firmendaten kommen auf die Rückseite...


----------



## tobee (24. Mai 2007)

Wie schon angesprochen wurde, fehlen noch deine Kontaktdaten.
Oder hast du eine Rückseite mit diesen Informationen eingeplant?


----------



## thecamillo (24. Mai 2007)

Auf mich wirkt das Teil wie eine Urkunde! 

Geh ma auf die Seite http://www.dafont.com und such dir mal eine vernünftige Schrift!

Was Flyer kosten zu viel?

Bei meiner Druckerei kostet dich:

  Auflage: 5000
  Format: A7D (74 mm x 210 mm)
  Seitenanzahl: 2
  Grammatur: 170g/m² Bilderdruckpapier glänzend
  Druckart: beidseitig 4-farbig
  + Weiterverarbeitung: schneiden

gerade mal ~100,- €

Peace thecamillo

NACHTRAG: Ja Ja, ich weis nicht das richtige Format bzw. das was du da Flyer nennst! Meine Vorredner waren recht undirekt in Ihren Aussagen und ich versuchs ma schonend! Das derzeitige Layout ist kein Flugblatt, es ist ein Wegwerfblatt!  IViele Wege führen nach Rom!


----------



## Mamphil (25. Mai 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Zwischen die Punkte und den Rest der Frage würde ich ein Leerzeichen setzten. Ebenso hinter den Text vor das Fragezeichen.


Nein, bitte auf keinen Fall!

Vor ein Satzzeichen gehört *kein* Leerzeichen, dafür immer dahinter! Wie's bei "..." aussieht, weiß ich nicht; ich würde im Zweifel dort kein Leerzeichen auf die Seite setzen, zu der es gehören soll:

Also zum Beispiel:


> Ihr Computer...
> ...geht noch?
> ...kommt noch ins Internet?
> ...funktioniert einwandfrei?
> Dann kommen Sie zu uns! Wir reparieren ihn gerne kaputt!


 

Ansonsten finde ich den Flyer ziemlich langweilig und nicht wirklich ansprechend.

Mamphil


----------



## FypsigonX (25. Mai 2007)

Das der Flyer (oder Faltblatt, oder wie auch auch immer man das nennt) langweilig aussieht ist ja genau mein Problem!

Bezüglich der Leerzeichen muss ich Leolas13 zustimmen, es sieht besser aus ist aber natürlich nicht korrekt....


----------



## nisi114 (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo.

Also das mit der Schriftart ändern war/ist eine gute Idee. Dann finde ich die ganze Schrift viel zu groß, ebenfalls wie die Abstände der Zeilen. Auf jedenfall keine Lehrzeichen vor das Satzzeichen. Das gehört sich einfach nicht  und ist zudem noch falsch.

Ich hab noch nicht ganz heraus lesen können, was jetzt davon aus der CI/CD (corporate identity/design) stammt. Ich weiss nur die Farbe muss blau und das Logo vorhanden sein.  Oder ist der blaue Überschriftsbalken und die blaue Ecke auch festgelegt?

So hat man wirklich das Gefühl es fehlt einfach was... *überleg*

lg,nisi


----------



## NcMhlr (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

also erstmal finde ich den Flyer auch ziemlich langweilig, weil er aussieht

als wäre er mit MS WORD gemacht. Der Computer der im Hintergrund

zu sehen ist sieht eher uncool aus.

Versuch doch mal einen Foto eines schicken Computers in den Hintergrund

zu legen.

Außerdem frage ich mich wo das Logo ist. Der Computer? Der Undefinierbare Gegenstand 

auf der blauen Farbfläche?

Vor dem Satzzeichen sollte man auf keinen Fall ein Leerzeichen setzen.

Zwischen den Punkte ... kann man oder sollte man das schon.

Wo ist die Adresse, Telefonnummer, im Grunde alles wie man die Firma 

erreichen kann? 

Einen Flyer zu gestalten ist nicht so einfach wie man immer denkt.

Vielleicht solltest Du nochmal komplett neu Anfangen, dass Hilft oft.

Viele Grüße
Nico


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. Mai 2007)

Jo. das ganze erinnert mich an diese alt eingesessenen Unternehmen, die auf alt hergebrachtes setzen und eigentlich keine Ahnung von aktueller Technik haben. auch so alte Homepages mit verpixelten Grafiken und dem Schriftzug "optimiert für Internet Explorer 4"

Also definitiv neu anfangen, das Format überdenken und evtl. nen Foto in den Background.. Etwa ne Tastatur, die Teilweise zu sehen ist in blaßen Graustufen.


----------



## dynamic-art (15. Juni 2007)

Nur kurz zum Thema "...":

Wird ein Wort nicht beendet, befinden sich die Punkte direkt hinter dem letzten Buchstaben:
"Das ist doch Sch..."

Wird der Satz nicht fortgeführt dann muss ein Leerzeichen rein:
"Ich sage Dir ..."

Genauso wenn ein Satz vermeintlich fortgeführt werden soll:
"... kommt öfter vor."

Ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## arkei (14. September 2007)

Vielleicht so?


----------



## j4v4 (16. September 2007)

Hallo,

also das von "arkei" ist besser nur sieht die Farbe sie er verwendet hat ziemlich
billig aus, das blau darf nicht so leuchten, vielleicht etwas dunkler und die Schrift ist immer noch zu groß.

@ FypsigonX  dein Blau ton ist besser, aber die Schrift sieht immer noch nicht besser aus,
und ich glaube du brauchst noch einen hinweiß das die Kontaktdaten auf der Rückseite sind.

übrigens der Computer im Hintergrund sieht nicht gut aus der muss schärfere Kanten haben,
und ich würde ihn noch Transparenter machen dass man ihn nur ganz ganz wenig sieht.

Lg j4v4


----------

